# Piraya ?male or female



## kandyman (Oct 4, 2003)

how can u tell if they are male or female?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I wanna know too. But I think there is no proven way to until they pair off.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

losts0ul916 said:


> But I think there is no proven way to until they pair off.


Yup, it's the same as with the majority of piranha species: P. piraya too is not sexually dimorphic, which means you cannot tell males and females apart just by looking at them - it's only when you witness them spawning, and you're able to see which one of the pair lays eggs, that you can be sure...


----------

